
Node.js v0.2.2 released - icey
http://nodejs.org/docs/v0.2.2/changelog.html
======
troygoode
Not exactly a breathtaking changelog, but appreciated all the same:

* REPL improvements (Trent Mick)

* Fix bug in fs.realpath (Isaac Schlueter)

* sys.pump catches errors (Russell Haering)

